# Nipple to squiggles



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Went out with my father-in-law on his boat the Miss Mickey put the lines in and started trolling at roughly the nipple at 6am and trolled towards the squiggles. Had several knockdowns with no hookups until around 8:30 we got this wahoo. It was a bit stormy and roly poly but it was a good day on the water.Plus we have some good eating wahoo steaks to put on the grill tomorrow. Wahoo was 48lbs.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice 'hoo. Thanks for the report.

Nipple to squiggles sounds dirty. I think I'll title every report from here on out with it.


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

well done. Glad to hear their still biting out there. I'm heading out to the nipple/131 area in a few hours. Hope we do well too and will post tomorrow or Monday night.


----------

